# Dunraven Bay Glamorgan



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Has anyone visited Dunraven Bay Glamorgan if so what is the parking like there and how accessible is it with an 8 metre motorhome. Can you overnight there? All info gratefully received.

Looking to go Monday if the weather forecast is good.

Regards
Mal


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi Mal. There are 2 car parks you can use to visit Dunraven Bay (Southerndown Beach). There is one car park right down by the beach itself. At this time of year it should be pretty quiet and shouldn't be a problem even for an 8m van. There is another car park at the top (before you go down the hill to the beach). It is on the right just before you go through the stone gateposts. This top car park is pay and display but I think the machines will have been removed for the winter now. If I was you I'd park in the top car park then walk down towards the beach to check how busy the bottom car park is.

Strictly speaking, neither of the car parks allow overnighting but you wouldn't be the first if you did stay. Only problems may be the youngsters who sometimes use the car parks for their nightime entertainments.

In Southerndown village (just before you turn down to the beach) is a pub called the Three Golden Cups. They have a large car park and (in the summer) a campsite in the field behind. I've never asked but if you go in and speak to Alun or Liz then they may be happy for you to overnight in the car park in return for a bit of your disposable income spent at the bar  

Phil


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Phil

Thank you very much for the info very useful the pub sounds good for an overnight so we will give it a go.

Regards
Mal


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

You should have no problem staying at the three golden cups I passed there yesterday and I think they have started work on a proper campsite in the field behind the pub. As Phil said they have a large tarmac car park.


Peter.


----------



## wbafc (Nov 30, 2012)

Peter 

Thank you for your info it is much appreciated.

Regards
Mal


----------

